# Snippy Nippy



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Wondering if I can pick your brain... 

 My parents have three dogs. The older two are Cooper (lab/border collie) and Haillie (pug/jack Russell). There is only 7 months between both dogs. They are now about 7 years old. They've been best buds for years. No food issues, possession issues etc and all dogs are neutered. Now with that being said, Haillie does have a bit of attitude and you can tell she is the “ruler” of all the other dogs. Our family rescued a one year old lab almost a year ago now (Charlie). Charlie has been living with my parents for several months and all dogs seem very well adjusted with the arrangements.

 On Sunday night I was visting my parents and something seemed off with the two older dogs. After dinner all the dogs (4) were outside in the backyard lounging. Cooper walked over to Haillie and sniffed her. With no warning, she snapped at him! She latched on to him, growling and everything! Cooper did not fight back and he yelped and when my dad pulled Haillie off of him he joined poor Charlie and Chloe that were hiding behind me. I was so shocked!! She has an attitude but has never, ever acted out towards anyone or anything before! My dad mentioned that shes been really grumpy the past few days, especially towards Cooper, but that was the first time she has actually lashed out. Later that night when Cooper went to snuggle by her (like they have for years) she growled at him. He eventually moved away from her, broken hearted.

 My mom called me tonight to tell me that Haillie snapped at Cooper again tonight! Haillie’s aggression is directed to Cooper only. My parents say that nothing has changed in their routine. Since they are both retired and home most of the day they would know if they got into a tiff. Its heart breaking to see her treat her best bud for the past 7 years like this. 

 I offered to take in Cooper and/or Charlie to help them out and they said they would have to think it over. My dad is pretty upset over this. He has a feeling that she is getting "too" old and is getting snippy in her old age. 

 Any thoughts? 

...ps i couldnt resist posting some photos of Haillie and Cooper! the puppy ones get me everytime :heartbeat


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Suggest a vet check up for Haillie, she may be in pain, or just not feeling up to snuff. I know when my older girl who is 12 yrs old is having a rough day, tired or achy, and she doesn't want any one in her space, and she will growl and snap at anyone (dog) who tries.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> Suggest a vet check up for Haillie, she may be in pain, or just not feeling up to snuff. I know when my older girl who is 12 yrs old is having a rough day, tired or achy, and she doesn't want any one in her space, and she will growl and snap at anyone (dog) who tries.


I agree, she may not be feeling well. I'd take her in for a check up


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank Willow and Charliethree! Sorry my org post was a little scattered. I wrote it late last night and was upset. My parents have booked a vet appt for this week for Haillie. Poor thing. Haillie has been a sickly dog the past few years and needed surgeries. Going to the vet for her is a real ordeal… she needs to be sedated and muzzled. Haillie should be a poster child for puppy mill pups. We did a private rescue when she was a pup from a friend of the family. Anyways, I’m rambling now. My fingers are crossed for little Haillie:crossfing. 
Thanks again 




Willow52 said:


> I agree, she may not be feeling well. I'd take her in for a check up





Charliethree said:


> Suggest a vet check up for Haillie, she may be in pain, or just not feeling up to snuff. I know when my older girl who is 12 yrs old is having a rough day, tired or achy, and she doesn't want any one in her space, and she will growl and snap at anyone (dog) who tries.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully it is just that Hallie doesn't want to be bothered by the other dogs.
My bassett mix was always "friend of the kitties" - even brought one home 5 years ago.

Now he growls when they want to snuggle and it took them a while to figure that out. I suspect someone got a little too eager with kneading him and he no longer wants to snuggle although he will still let them rub up against him.

I puppysat for a friend a few years ago because she had found a puppy in the road just before her vacation. the little booger sure looked like Hallie's puppy pic! A cute little handful he was too.


----------

